# SI - Yi asking for a trade



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/chris_mannix/06/29/draft.rehash/1.html


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Maybe I should change the title, I wonder how much of this is Yi himself, all the 'team picking' reports I read were from his reps, don't know how it's like in China, maybe he has no choice in the matter. When you here things about the government being involved or mad, that's just bizarre


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the whole situation is such bull**** , he should just have to work out and get drafted like everyone else.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Not necessary


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Haha, I'm chinese. Thank god I don't live in totalitaristic China (or communist China, but bottom line, thank god I've the freedom to do whatever the hell I want).


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Auggie said:


> thats one pathetic country..


China will not let their national jewel rot away in the northern wastes of Wisconsin.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

If Yi goes threw and demands to be traded he's a chump. Just like Steve Francis. He's going to alienate most fans of the NBA who aren't Chinese and don't put up with hold outs. This isn't the NFL. Milwaukee should keep his rights and call his bluff. If Yi doesn't want to play for the Bucks, fine. He won't play in the NBA if you keep his rights. Ship him back to China to play in the ridiculously inferior CBA.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Chan said:


> China will not let their national jewel rot away in the northern wastes of Wisconsin.


Yi is a basketball player. Is Manu Ginobini considered a national jewel so much that Argentina would intervene, had he been picked by a small market team? 

They need to separate sport and politics..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Yi is a basketball player. Is Manu Ginobini considered a national jewel so much that Argentina would intervene, had he been picked by a small market team?
> 
> They need to separate sport and politics..


Argentina? You're kidding. Argentina is not a high-profile country. China is one of the largest international NBA fanbases, and it's growing each year. Yi can take Chinese basketball to a place that Yao could never reach. Yi is the first Chinese player to compete with Americans at their superior athletic level. He breaks the mold of the slow-footed, skill based player.

Sports and politics are very much intertwined. Look at the All-Star game. Team locations. Marketability. Draft workouts.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Haha, I'm chinese. Thank god I don't live in totalitaristic China (or communist China, but bottom line, thank god I've the freedom to do whatever the hell I want).


Then why does Yi not have the freedom to choose where he plays?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

LeroyJames said:


> Then why does Yi not have the freedom to choose where he plays?


Sure he does. He just doesn't want to play in Milwaukee.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-jianlian-draft-day-thread-2.html#post4859832

Looks like Yi doesn't mind playing for the Bucks.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I really hate this. Yi's a good guy, but his rep's getting ruined the moment he steps into the NBA because of politics. 

Yi's not thrilled about playing in Milwaukee, but can you blame him? The city just doesn't fit him. But at the same time he would never demand a trade because of that - its the people in the background who are trying to pull him out and get Yi onto a team that gets more exposure. 

Honestly I want Yi in a big market team too, but at this point I wish everyone would just shut up and let Yi play.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Chan said:


> Argentina? You're kidding. Argentina is not a high-profile country. China is one of the largest international NBA fanbases, and it's growing each year. Yi can take Chinese basketball to a place that Yao could never reach. Yi is the first Chinese player to compete with Americans at their superior athletic level. He breaks the mold of the slow-footed, skill based player.
> 
> Sports and politics are very much intertwined. Look at the All-Star game. Team locations. Marketability. Draft workouts.


What would you consider a "high-profile" country? France, Russia, Italy? (Parker, AK, Bargnani)
yes China does have a rather large international fanbase in China, but from what I understand the trade request is because of the lack of local chinese (or asian american) fans in Milwaukee.. doesnt really make sense..

anyways Yi declared himself (or the Chinese government declared for him, i dunno) eligible for the draft = eligible for 30 teams to pick him. To then refuse to play for a team because of lack of local chinese fans? Aight... well he aint doing himself no favor; a poster above me put it very well: Hes going to alienate himself from the regular fans


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

I think Bucks actually fit him perfectly. They've got a lot of talent, and he fits in well over there as a combo-forward alongside Villanueva. Now they just need to shore up the PG spot.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Auggie said:


> What would you consider a "high-profile" country? France, Russia, Italy? (Parker, AK, Bargnani)
> yes China does have a rather large international fanbase in China, but from what I understand the trade request is because of the lack of local chinese (or asian american) fans in Milwaukee.. doesnt really make sense..
> 
> anyways Yi declared himself (or the Chinese government declared for him, i dunno) eligible for the draft = eligible for 30 teams to pick him. To then refuse to play for a team because of lack of local chinese fans? Aight... well he aint doing himself no favor; a poster above me put it very well: Hes going to alienate himself from the regular fans


By high-profile country, I mean China. They are very concious of their image, and the image extends out to their athletes. They countrol the CBA to the extent that if they didn't think a player was good enough to compete in the NBA, they would not let them go to avoid embaressing themselves.

And by it not making sense, it's simple. Chinese people want to see a Chinese player. The Chinese player wants to play in front of his own people. 

No one has ever said he would refuse to play for Milwaukee. You just interpreted it incorrectly. Yi will never demand a trade, but his agents, as well as him, would not like to be in Milwaukee. His agents might be bold enough to demand a trade, but at the end of the day, he won't pull a Francis. If it comes down to it, he will suck it up and play, but you know he will leave once his rookie contract is over. It is not beneficial to Milwaukee in the long term.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Chan said:


> By high-profile country, I mean China. They are very concious of their image, and the image extends out to their athletes. They countrol the CBA to the extent that if they didn't think a player was good enough to compete in the NBA, they would not let them go to avoid embaressing themselves.


and thats whats wrong about it imo. Sure Yi is a Chinese player in the NBA, but he isnt representing China when playing for an NBA team. They should realise that. He only does that when he plays for the Chinese national team.



> And by it not making sense, it's simple. Chinese people want to see a Chinese player. The Chinese player wants to play in front of his own people.


They will get the chance to see Yi play, regardless of where. just like when that Wang Zhizhi guy came in the league, billions of Chinese people tuned in to see Mavs games. And its understandable I guess for a player to be around and play in front of people of his own ethnicity, it should be his sole reasoning to wanting to play for a certain team(s).



> No one has ever said he would refuse to play for Milwaukee. You just interpreted it incorrectly. Yi will never demand a trade, but his agents, as well as him, would not like to be in Milwaukee. His agents might be bold enough to demand a trade, but at the end of the day, he won't pull a Francis. If it comes down to it, he will suck it up and play, but you know he will leave once his rookie contract is over. It is not beneficial to Milwaukee in the long term.


OK my bad then. But he should suck it up and play, because we know he's a very talented player and thats why Milwaukee drafted him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Auggie said:


> and thats whats wrong about it imo. Sure Yi is a Chinese player in the NBA, but he isnt representing China when playing for an NBA team. They should realise that. He only does that when he plays for the Chinese national team.


He is repping China, anywhere he goes. When you are the minority, your actions are stereotyped as actions of all your people.



> They will get the chance to see Yi play, regardless of where. just like when that Wang Zhizhi guy came in the league, billions of Chinese people tuned in to see Mavs games. And its understandable I guess for a player to be around and play in front of people of his own ethnicity, it should be his sole reasoning to wanting to play for a certain team(s).


Hometown kid thing. I can watch Brandon Roy or Spencer Hawes, but it's not the same as when he's in your town. Remember 2 years ago, ASG? Yao got more votes than Shaq in America. There is quite a number of Chinese people in America, where there is a population, it's a lot of people.



> OK my bad then. But he should suck it up and play, because we know he's a very talented player.


He will, and he will leave after his rookie contract. His endorsements will more than make of of whatever salary cut he takes when he leaves. I'm not sure if Milwaukee will be able to pay him more than any other team; I don't know how that works. So Yi leaves after 2-3 years, and Milwaukee isn't going anywhere, playoff-wise, in the next 2-3 years. By the time the guy develops, he'll be gone. The Bucks are wasting their time, and Yi's time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> I really hate this. Yi's a good guy, but his rep's getting ruined the moment he steps into the NBA because of politics.
> 
> Yi's not thrilled about playing in Milwaukee, but can you blame him? The city just doesn't fit him. But at the same time he would never demand a trade because of that - its the people in the background who are trying to pull him out and get Yi onto a team that gets more exposure.
> 
> Honestly I want Yi in a big market team too, but at this point I wish everyone would just shut up and let Yi play.


true, yi said he would play for wateva team drafted him, its the men in suits pulling strings in the back.

which is killing yi's rep alredy..

but milwaukee shuldnt hav to face this situation in the first place,

and this probly ruins yi's relationship with the rest of the team mayb..


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't understand why Chinese people can't enjoy watching Yi play in Milwaukee on TV.

This whole thing is stupid. If China wants this level of control over their athletes then teach them to play baseball.

If it matter so much to Chinese people then move to Milwaukee.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

^^agree'd


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't blame him for not wanting to play in Milwaukee...talk about culture shock...seriously most of the American NBA players probably don't wanna play in Milwaukee, including the Bucks themselves!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

lw32 said:


> If Yi goes threw and demands to be traded he's a chump. Just like Steve Francis. He's going to alienate most fans of the NBA who aren't Chinese and don't put up with hold outs. This isn't the NFL. Milwaukee should keep his rights and call his bluff. If Yi doesn't want to play for the Bucks, fine. He won't play in the NBA if you keep his rights. Ship him back to China to play in the ridiculously inferior CBA.


Why doesn't anyone ever use Kobe as their example here?


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

i dont give a ****!
yi is NOT in fukin china no more!
the man should make up his own damn mind and talk instead of people talking for him....this is stupid, such a good player goin to get the worst rep. cuz of his country........


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

A player who has just been drafted shouldn't have a say in where he goes. Teams are allowed to choose who they wish. It really shouldn't matter where he wants to play, or who he wants to play in front of, he should be happy he's simply in the NBA.

With that said though, I gather it isn't him personally that is asking to be moved, it's his agents and so on, but regardless, I don't respect that type of move.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

They should trade him to GS, for Brandon Wright.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

MLKG said:


> I don't understand why Chinese people can't enjoy watching Yi play in Milwaukee on TV.
> 
> This whole thing is stupid. If China wants this level of control over their athletes then teach them to play baseball.
> 
> If it matter so much to Chinese people then move to Milwaukee.


What does baseball have to do with anything?


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

i wonder where he will end up


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> China will not let their national jewel rot away in the northern wastes of Wisconsin.


Yeah why would a HIGH DRAFT PICK go somewhere where the TEAM STINKS? I mean that doesn't make any sense right?

Then again you're the same guy who thinks George Mureshan could be as good of a shooter as Reggie Miller if he worked hard.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

eymang said:


> What does baseball have to do with anything?


um... because japanese baseball players who come to the mlb get to pick which team they go to as dice-k proved?

so do cuban defectors, etc.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> The Chinese player wants to play in front of his own people.


Then stay in China?

If Yi entered the NBA Draft under the assumption he'd just wind up on a team whose city has a high Chinese population, that's taking more chances than Memphis or Boston working under the assumption they'd wind up drafting Greg Oden.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

btw if you're one of the people who ripped on kobe for only wanting to play for the lakers you better have the exact same attitude with Yi.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

For the NBA's sake ship him to a city where he will actually get televised (no offense to the Bucks and their fans). I dont even understand why they drafted him, Doesnt he play the same position as CV


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Bucks are stupid. 

Yi doesn't want them -- which basically says that a player would become unhappy and unsettled in a new club, only disrupting his growth and adaptation to the country. 

Moreover, in China there is one-child policy. Yi is China's one-child, what would happen if that one-child is put into bad hands? China will no longer have a prodigal son, only a prodigal. 

Long live Yi, long live China!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

gian said:


> Moreover, in China there is one-child policy. *Yi is China's one-child, what would happen if that one-child is put into bad hands? China will no longer have a prodigal son, only a prodigal.*


What in the hell...? :lol:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

meh, Milwaukee knew that Yi and his reps wanted to go to a big WC market yet they still took him...now theyre stuck between a rock and a hard place


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

eymang said:


> What does baseball have to do with anything?


In baseball, teams pass on players they don't think they can sign. But they have more leverage, than in the NBA


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

**** that! I saw him on draft night all glittery like a woman! Crying like a baby because he is in Milwalke! OK, for those of you who don't know the ground rules, you only elect to play in the NBA, not for a specific team! You play for the league an in a a few years, you get to chose what city you want to play for. What a punk, I hope he's a total bust and back in Asia within two years!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

NeoSamurai said:


> meh, Milwaukee knew that Yi and his reps wanted to go to a big WC market yet they still took him...now theyre stuck between a rock and a hard place


One of two things I see happening. He plays unhappy, but still plays. Or they get something really nice in a trade, I still say it was a good pick. Either they get a talented offensive weapon, or they get a centerpiece for a blockbuster trade.


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

The Bucks picked Yi because he's worth tons and tons of $$$ to whatever team he plays for. If he suits up for the Bucks, they're going to sell millions of Yi jerseys in China. As a small-market team, they just added a market of 1.3 billion people. New York and LA and Chicago can't compete with that. The globalization of the sport has the capacity to take Milwaukee from one of the smallest markets to one of the largest. 

Since Yi is worth all that $$$, he's also going to be worth it in trade if for some reason the Bucks decide they can't and don't want to hold on to him. If he turns out to be great, then the Bucks will trade him before he leaves if they can't convince him to stay. 

As for position, CharlieV can play the 3. He proved that in Toronto playing alongside Bosh. If Yi eventually starts, they'll move Charlie to 3 and they'll have a 3-5 that average 7'. 

Yi, the Chinese government, and his agent want him to play somewhere bigger, with a large Chinese fan base so that they can get a marketing foothold in the US. It's simple business. They have a lot to offer beyond Yi's game with his marketablity and his fame in the biggest market in the world. Milwaukee has very little to offer Yi, except a chance to play. However, the way the NBA works, Yi's going to have to suck it up or give up on the US. 

And if Yi is anywhere near as good as his hype, and the team stays healthy, Milwaukee could wind up with first-round home court in the playoffs next year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

woodsboy said:


> The Bucks picked Yi because he's worth tons and tons of $$$ to whatever team he plays for. If he suits up for the Bucks, they're going to sell millions of Yi jerseys in China. As a small-market team, they just added a market of 1.3 billion people. New York and LA and Chicago can't compete with that. The globalization of the sport has the capacity to take Milwaukee from one of the smallest markets to one of the largest.
> 
> Since Yi is worth all that $$$, he's also going to be worth it in trade if for some reason the Bucks decide they can't and don't want to hold on to him. If he turns out to be great, then the Bucks will trade him before he leaves if they can't convince him to stay.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that there's revenue sharing. Teams share their merchandise revenue with all other teams so Yi doesn't benefit any one specific team but the NBA as a whole.

The Bucks are stupid for picking a player who plays the exact same position as CV. The Bucks are stupid for picking a player that they know absolutely nothing about and never saw work out. The Bucks are stupid for playing in Milwaukee. But Yi is still a Buck.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> In baseball, teams pass on players they don't think they can sign. But they have more leverage, than in the NBA


Oh I get what he meant now, but still, some teams still pull a Mil



If he's so damn picky, was a rule stopping him from just going the free agent route? I'm not sure how it works, do you have to go undrafted first? Because I know the Bulls got Nocioni by just signing him


and personally I don't think Mil is stuck. Yi could still play for them, or they have a nice piece to trade now


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't think this is a big deal. Yi will still play for the Bucks and there'll be no harm done.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL at him. Ridiclious.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

It's not Yi that's being picky, it's Yi's representatives that's being picky. Didn't anyone just read the link of my post? It clearly says Yi's fine about playing in Milwaukee. It's just the guys in suits helping Yi out are the ones being *****es about it.


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

adam said:


> I'm pretty sure that there's revenue sharing. Teams share their merchandise revenue with all other teams so Yi doesn't benefit any one specific team but the NBA as a whole.


You're "pretty sure" there's revenue sharing? I'm not claiming to be an expert on how NBA teams make money, but I'm absolutely sure that it's not split evenly from a big pile. Teams make money by marketing their teams, their merchandise, and their players. That's why 8 different NBA owners sent a letter to David Stern last year requesting revenue sharing. Because 17 teams didn't make money, and they were saying that the Wolves were going to lose $30 million in one year. 

In fact, one of the reasons given on SI.com recently for NOT trading Kobe was because he makes the Lakers the most popular team, merchandising-wise, in the league. I doubt it would matter if every Kobe jersey sold was split 30 ways. 

There are some piles that are split, NBA liscensing and television deals and so forth, but the Bucks do not make as much money off of Kobe, LeBron, and DWade as the Lakers, Cavs, and Heat do. 

Incidentally, Yi cannot be a free agent unless the Bucks decide not to make an offer to him. Then I believe he could be a free agent next year, assuming the Bucks don't make an offer next year as well. They own his rights as long as they keep making offers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

woodsboy said:


> You're "pretty sure" there's revenue sharing? I'm not claiming to be an expert on how NBA teams make money, but I'm absolutely sure that it's not split evenly from a big pile. Teams make money by marketing their teams, their merchandise, and their players. That's why 8 different NBA owners sent a letter to David Stern last year requesting revenue sharing. Because 17 teams didn't make money, and they were saying that the Wolves were going to lose $30 million in one year.
> 
> In fact, one of the reasons given on SI.com recently for NOT trading Kobe was because he makes the Lakers the most popular team, merchandising-wise, in the league. I doubt it would matter if every Kobe jersey sold was split 30 ways.


The reason for not trading Kobe is ticket sales. Like I said, the revenue from merchandise is shared. A quick google search gives you the information you are looking for:



> Changes of logos and uniforms sometimes boost merchandise sales, particularly for the more popular sports franchises, but Mullin and DePaoli say that wasn't a primary consideration in the Hawks' changes. *Revenue from merchandise sales is pooled and shared equally by all 30 NBA teams, meaning that even if Hawks sales were to surge, the team would get only 1/30th of the additional proceeds.* (One exception: Teams don't have to share the revenue from merchandise sold in their own arena. But most gear tends to be sold elsewhere.)


http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/stories/2007/06/24/0624hawkslogo.html


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> Yeah why would a HIGH DRAFT PICK go somewhere where the TEAM STINKS? I mean that doesn't make any sense right?
> 
> Then again you're the same guy who thinks George Mureshan could be as good of a shooter as Reggie Miller if he worked hard.


You seriously think the main reason Yi doesn't want to play in Milwaukee is because the Bucks are a losing team..... well, you've missed the point by a couple lightyears.

And you're the same guy who thinks Lebron is underachieving because he doesn't have a Ray Allen jumpshot.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Then stay in China?
> 
> If Yi entered the NBA Draft under the assumption he'd just wind up on a team whose city has a high Chinese population, that's taking more chances than Memphis or Boston working under the assumption they'd wind up drafting Greg Oden.


I think the NBA pays a bit more. Just throwing it out there.

And I think Yi's assumption was that he wouldn't play in a city with an extremely low Chinese population. I mean, when you don't show your skills to an employer, and don't interview, you're basically assuming the guy won't hire you.

There wouldn't have been as much a problem if he went to Memphis or Boston, anywhere but Milwaukee.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> You seriously think the main reason Yi doesn't want to play in Milwaukee is because the Bucks are a losing team..... well, you've missed the point by a couple lightyears.
> 
> And you're the same guy who thinks Lebron is underachieving because he doesn't have a Ray Allen jumpshot.


Uh no. I think his expectation that he might not go to a horrible fit for him is irrelevant because the LOTTERY system tells him that it's a crap shoot. It's not his place as a LOTTERY pick to tell *teams* where he WANTS to go, because it's a LOTTERY not a winter ball. If the Cavs had gotten the number two pick and Lebron didn't want to work out for the #1 team b/c he wanted to play for Cleveland, sorry but I think the #1 team should go ahead and take Lebron and tell him to shut up.

Not underachieving for where he is now. Simply not nearly as good as he will be with time when he's developed his basketball skills. It's always hard to talk basketball with people who clearly don't play any sports because things like this have to be explained repeatedly. 

But hey like you said, Mugsy Bogues would have been as good of a rebounder as Moses Malone if he had just worked on it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> Uh no. I think his expectation that he might not go to a horrible fit for him is irrelevant because the LOTTERY system tells him that it's a crap shoot. It's not his place as a LOTTERY pick to tell *teams* where he WANTS to go, because it's a LOTTERY not a winter ball. If the Cavs had gotten the number two pick and Lebron didn't want to work out for the #1 team b/c he wanted to play for Cleveland, sorry but I think the #1 team should go ahead and take Lebron and tell him to shut up.
> 
> Not underachieving for where he is now. Simply not nearly as good as he will be with time when he's developed his basketball skills. It's always hard to talk basketball with people who clearly don't play any sports because things like this have to be explained repeatedly.
> 
> But hey like you said, Mugsy Bogues would have been as good of a rebounder as Moses Malone if he had just worked on it.


If's not where he wants to go, it's where he doesn't want to go. It's the team that is the worst possible situation for him picking him. That's why his agents want him out of there.

Lebron, in the future, won't do much more than he is doing right now, which is single handedly taking a team to the finals with amazing performances night after night. The only improvement would be single-handedly winning the finals.

But hey like you said, real men love to eat ice cream off their own nipples.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> If's not where he wants to go, it's where he doesn't want to go. It's the team that is the worst possible situation for him picking him. That's why his agents want him out of there.
> 
> Lebron, in the future, won't do much more than he is doing right now, which is single handedly taking a team to the finals with amazing performances night after night. The only improvement would be single-handedly winning the finals.
> 
> But hey like you said, real men love to eat ice cream off their own nipples.


Haha @ "If's not where he wants to go, it's where he doesn't want to go". It's good that you now realize your point makes no sense and are trying to fall back on horrible semantic arguments that have nothing to do with the point. In the NBA by entering your name in the DRAFT, if you are a *LOTTERY*pick there's a good chance you'll go to a situation you don't want. It doesn't matter. Your opinion doesn't matter. By entering your name you're ACKNOWLEDGING that you're not in control of where you want to go. Any reason in particular you're so biased towards Yi's side of the argument? It's not like he's played for your team so I don't understand your attachment to somebody's whose representatives simply tried to strong arm a team into not taking him, and failed.

As i said, you don't know anything about basketball because you don't play sports. It's hard to explain to you how much better his jump shot can get because you think everybody shoots jump shots the same way you do, which obviously is by using the right analog stick.

But like you said, Inka Dare could have been as good a passer as Steve Nash, he just didn't work on it enough.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> Haha @ "If's not where he wants to go, it's where he doesn't want to go". It's good that you now realize your point makes no sense and are trying to fall back on horrible semantic arguments that have nothing to do with the point. In the NBA by entering your name in the DRAFT, if you are a *LOTTERY*pick there's a good chance you'll go to a situation you don't want. It doesn't matter. Your opinion doesn't matter. By entering your name you're ACKNOWLEDGING that you're not in control of where you want to go. Any reason in particular you're so biased towards Yi's side of the argument? It's not like he's played for your team so I don't understand your attachment to somebody's whose representatives simply tried to strong arm a team into not taking him, and failed.
> 
> As i said, you don't know anything about basketball because you don't play sports. It's hard to explain to you how much better his jump shot can get because you think everybody shoots jump shots the same way you do, which obviously is by using the right analog stick.
> 
> But like you said, Inka Dare could have been as good a passer as Steve Nash, he just didn't work on it enough.


It's not where he wants to go: signifying he only wants to go to one location.

It's where he doesn't want to go: signifying he only doesn't want to go to one location.

There's more than two teams in the NBA, essbee. There's thirty. In case you didn't know.

Milwaukee drafted him because he was the most valuable player on the board. Jersey sales-wise, team exposure-wise, and trade value-wise. They made a mistake by drafting a player that will not help them long term. They know it, and Yi knows it. As soon as that rookie contract is up, he's gone. That's why his agent want him out. Ultimately, Yi will play in Milwaukee if they don't trade him, but Milwaukee isn't doing themselves a favor.

But like you said, women can't get pregnant if they are on top.

Why do you assume I don't play basketball, essbee? Because I said with enough practice, anyone can be a great shooter? Shooters get good because they practice. There is no limit to how good of a shooter you are, and not like dunking, where there is a physical limit. Or explosiveness, where there is a physical limit. How do you think JJ Redick became a great shooter? 

But like you said, insulation taste like cotton candy.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is what happened when you draft a Chinese prospect. I really hate the managing groups behind both Yao and Yi. Everything about them becomes complicated. Those people don't really know how things work. They just want their players get big contracts and endorsements, so that they can look really good as well. Why can't Yi be like other NBA draftees to just sign and play for the team he is drafted by without any craziness? What were they thinking? I am sure Yi is pretty pissed about having this kink of image of him in the public. I also bet he didn't choose who should manage him. I think somebody in China with authorities assigned this group of people to Yi.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> It's not where he wants to go: signifying he only wants to go to one location.
> 
> It's where he doesn't want to go: signifying he only doesn't want to go to one location.
> 
> There's more than two teams in the NBA, essbee. There's thirty. In case you didn't know.


lmao i see you still don't understand the basic concept which is "his opinion doesn't matter". He has ZERO choice. HE's trying to strong arm a team that he was possibly going to be drafted by. I assume you also agree with Steve Francis' insistence that he not play in Canada?



> Milwaukee drafted him because he was the most valuable player on the board. Jersey sales-wise, team exposure-wise, and trade value-wise.


yep



> They made a mistake by drafting a player that will not help them long term.


So they wouldn't be happy with 3-4 years of production, exposure, and merchandise sales? Are you sure about that? Not every pick is signed to be a lifer.



> But like you said, women can't get pregnant if they are on top.


So again, why are you so obsessed with defending somebody who's simply trying to TELL a lottery team what to do with the pick that they EARNED by being so craptastic last year?



> Why do you assume I don't play basketball, essbee? Because I said with enough practice, anyone can be a great shooter?


That's a great place to start if you're looking for an explanation. I mean you really do seem to think that it's true which is just embarrassing for you.



> Shooters get good because they practice. There is no limit to how good of a shooter you are, and not like dunking, where there is a physical limit.


And this is a great place to finish. Man you have no idea what physical traits are involved in shooting including coordination, timing, physical memory and several other attributes. Even worse, you don't seem to understand that there's a limited number of people whose bodies are even capable of reaching the level of conditioning required to play basketball as much as these guys without breaking down. Do you really think that if you had practiced shooting enough you'd have made the nba? You can't possibly think that's all that's involved. I mean it's not possible.

But like you said, everybody would be a great shooter if they would just push "up, down, up, down, left, right, left, right, b, a, b, a, start" before every game. This is reality Chan, not NBA 2K7.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> lmao i see you still don't understand the basic concept which is "his opinion doesn't matter". He has ZERO choice. HE's trying to strong arm a team that he was possibly going to be drafted by. I assume you also agree with Steve Francis' insistence that he not play in Canada?
> 
> yep
> 
> So they wouldn't be happy with 3-4 years of production, exposure, and merchandise sales? Are you sure about that? Not every pick is signed to be a lifer.


When was the last time a team in the lottery drafted a player knowing they won't keep him after the rookie contract?



> So again, why are you so obsessed with defending somebody who's simply trying to TELL a lottery team what to do with the pick that they EARNED by being so craptastic last year?


For the same reasons China doesn't want Yi in Milwaukee. I don't want to see Yi get less exposure in Milwaukee. Which he will, there's no doubt about it. Another reason why people don't want Yi to go to Milwaukee is the same reason why people don't want themselves to go to Milwaukee.



> That's a great place to start if you're looking for an explanation. I mean you really do seem to think that it's true which is just embarrassing for you.
> 
> And this is a great place to finish. Man you have no idea what physical traits are involved in shooting including coordination, timing, physical memory and several other attributes. Even worse, you don't seem to understand that there's a limited number of people whose bodies are even capable of reaching the level of conditioning required to play basketball as much as these guys without breaking down. Do you really think that if you had practiced shooting enough you'd have made the nba? You can't possibly think that's all that's involved. I mean it's not possible.
> 
> But like you said, everybody would be a great shooter if they would just push "up, down, up, down, left, right, left, right, b, a, b, a, start" before every game. This is reality Chan, not NBA 2K7.


Buddy, we're talking shooting here. Just the jump shot. Not being a complete player. JJ Redick, Ray Allen, Larry Bird... you know what they all do? They practice. Don't you play basketball? Doesn't it seem strange that you are a better shooter than those who don't practice? And doesn't it seem strange that people that practice shooting more than your are better shooters?

One has to wonder.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> When was the last time a team in the lottery drafted a player knowing they won't keep him after the rookie contract?


When did NBA teams started making draft picks largely based on how popular the player was in a foreign country? If you're the BUCKS, and you sell approximately 12 jerseys outside of Wisconsin in a given year, it makes sense, even as a rental.



> For the same reasons China doesn't want Yi in Milwaukee. I don't want to see Yi get less exposure in Milwaukee. Which he will, there's no doubt about it. Another reason why people don't want Yi to go to Milwaukee is the same reason why people don't want themselves to go to Milwaukee.


So why do you represent the interests of China exactly? Are you some kind of no-basketball-playing ambassador?




> Buddy, we're talking shooting here. Just the jump shot. Not being a complete player. JJ Redick, Ray Allen, Larry Bird... you know what they all do? They practice. Don't you play basketball? Doesn't it seem strange that you are a better shooter than those who don't practice? And doesn't it seem strange that people that practice shooting more than your are better shooters?
> 
> One has to wonder.



Aw man every time you talk you just... you don't get it. If you put Larry Bird and let's say... you in a gym for 10 years on the same exercise and practice schedule one of those guys would turn out to be a great shooter, and as a hint his name is not Chan. You have no idea what you're talking about and clearly lack a personal connection to the sport if you think practicing is all that's needed to become a great shooter. 

The coordination, physical memory, and endurance required to shoot a three pointer from 26 feet with a man guarding you after running up and down a court for 32 minutes of game time is pretty incredible. There's a reason we say we're watching some of the best athletes in the world and aren't just talking about the guys dunking. Or are you really such a terrible basketball fan that you think dunking is the only athletic part of the game?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> When did NBA teams started making draft picks largely based on how popular the player was in a foreign country? If you're the BUCKS, and you sell approximately 12 jerseys outside of Wisconsin in a given year, it makes sense, even as a rental.


If defintely makes sense for the Bucks. No so much for Yi. Yi gets used as a gimmick, and gets stuck playing behind CV, and gets stuck in a system that doesn't use anyone outside the 1-2-3 spots. No touches for Yi.



> So why do you represent the interests of China exactly? Are you some kind of no-basketball-playing ambassador?


I represent the side that sides with Yi. It doesn't matter why.



> Aw man every time you talk you just... you don't get it. If you put Larry Bird and let's say... you in a gym for 10 years on the same exercise and practice schedule one of those guys would turn out to be a great shooter, and as a hint his name is not Chan. You have no idea what you're talking about and clearly lack a personal connection to the sport if you think practicing is all that's needed to become a great shooter.


You don't think shooters get good by practicing? How else do you get better at shooting? Did Larry Bird never practice in his life?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> If defintely makes sense for the Bucks.





Chan said:


> They made a mistake by drafting a player that will not help them long term. They know it, and Yi knows it.


Good so can I disregard stupid statements you've made in this thread like that? I mean you can't go from saying it was a mistake to saying it definitely makes sense within the span of 4 or 5 posts. I don't even think that's legal.



> I represent the side that sides with Yi. It doesn't matter why.


In other words the answer is obvious but we shall not speaketh the truth here.



You don't think shooters get good by practicing? How else do you get better at shooting? Did Larry Bird never practice in his life?[/QUOTE]

Man this is worse than when I taught my nephew algebra. I can't re-state a simple point anymore than I have. All I can tell you, when you ask why I think what I do, is that sometimes the way people answer questions tells you whether or not they have ever done anything athletic themselves. With you it's clear that you haven't.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Trade Yi and filler to SEA for Lewis.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> Good so can I disregard stupid statements you've made in this thread like that? I mean you can't go from saying it was a mistake to saying it definitely makes sense within the span of 4 or 5 posts. I don't even think that's legal.
> 
> 
> In other words the answer is obvious but we shall not speaketh the truth here.


In a non-basketball sense Milwaukee made a good move to benefit them financially. Yi will bring attention wherever he goes. However, for basketball, they made a mistake by not picking a SF, or another PF who isn't as much of an unknown as Yi. Yi was not their positional need nor was he the BPA. He was just the most valuable.



> Man this is worse than when I taught my nephew algebra. I can't re-state a simple point anymore than I have. All I can tell you, when you ask why I think what I do, is that sometimes the way people answer questions tells you whether or not they have ever done anything athletic themselves. With you it's clear that you haven't.


You haven't answered my questions, and you have been avoiding it by trying to attack my credibility. Answer me. Why is it that people that practice shooting more than you are better shooters, and why is it that people that practice shooting less than you are worse shooters?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> You haven't answered my questions, and you have been avoiding it by trying to attack my credibility. Answer me. Why is it that people that practice shooting more than you are better shooters, and why is it that people that practice shooting less than you are worse shooters?


I'm not avoiding it by attacking your credibility Chan. I'm saying you have no idea what the hell you're talking about. The fact that you think George Muresan could've been as good a three pointer shooter as Larry Bird if he had practiced enough demonstrates someone with zero real world understanding of the sport. I can't think of a way to explain this kind of thing to people who haven't played a sport, which is why I keep harping on that point. 

I don't know how else to phrase it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> I'm not avoiding it by attacking your credibility Chan. I'm saying you have no idea what the hell you're talking about. The fact that you think George Muresan could've been as good a three pointer shooter as Larry Bird if he had practiced enough demonstrates someone with zero real world understanding of the sport. I can't think of a way to explain this kind of thing to people who haven't played a sport, which is why I keep harping on that point.
> 
> I don't know how else to phrase it.


You are avoiding it my attacking my credibility.

Muresan, as was explained to me by Dre, does not have the coordination to do it. Now not being a 7-footer, I wouldn't know anything about that.

So compare Darius Miles to Kevin Durant. Why can't Miles shoot like Durant?

And you still haven't answered my question about practicing shooting. I made a point, and without coming out with a counterpoint, you say my point is false. What is your premise?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> You are avoiding it my attacking my credibility.
> 
> Muresan, as was explained to me by Dre, does not have the coordination to do it. Now not being a 7-footer, I wouldn't know anything about that.


Chan, why do you think it has to do only with his being a 7 footer since Dirk Nowitzki is 7 feet tall and a much better three point shooter than, for example Tony Allen? Do you really not understand that every time you open your mouth you just prove how little you know about the sport? Just stop.



> So compare Darius Miles to Kevin Durant. Why can't Miles shoot like Durant?
> 
> And you still haven't answered my question about practicing shooting. I made a point, and without coming out with a counterpoint, you say my point is false. What is your premise?


0

No. You're not making any points. You're ranting about a sport you don't understand. Again, please stop talking, this is as polite as I can be.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Chan said:


> China will not let their national jewel rot away in the northern wastes of Wisconsin.



I assume you've been to Wisconsin and seen what an _aweful_ wasteland it is, right?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm just going to get this out of the way.... Milwaukee is NOT some one-horse town. 

For the record, here's a list of NBA cities with smaller populations than Milwaukee (http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0763098.html):

Seattle
Boston
Denver
Washington DC
Portland
(Oklahoma City)
Atlanta
Sacramento
New Orleans
Cleveland
Oakland
Miami
Minneapolis.

And guess what... they have TV cameras there too.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> Chan, why do you think it has to do only with his being a 7 footer since Dirk Nowitzki is 7 feet tall and a much better three point shooter than, for example Tony Allen? Do you really not understand that every time you open your mouth you just prove how little you know about the sport? Just stop.


Because he practices more. And he has the coordination.



> 0
> 
> No. You're not making any points. You're ranting about a sport you don't understand. Again, please stop talking, this is as polite as I can be.


My point is that practice makes good shooting.

If I'm ranting, then you should easily be able to answer my question. Despite me asking for your answer several times, you still have not addressed it. You repeatedly mock my position, yet you do not have your own stance on this subject. You don't have a stance because you know you cannot answer the question without conceding yourself.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> You don't have a stance because you know you cannot answer the question without conceding yourself.


You're wrong about that just like you're wrong about most things kiddo. I just realize now you don't know much of anything. It is what it is.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

alex said:


> I assume you've been to Wisconsin and seen what an _aweful_ wasteland it is, right?


What's in Wisconsin?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> You're wrong about that just like you're wrong about most things kiddo. I just realize now you don't know much of anything. It is what it is.


Ha, okay, then. :biggrin: Answer please?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I'm just going to get this out of the way.... Milwaukee is NOT some one-horse town.
> 
> For the record, here's a list of NBA cities with smaller populations than Milwaukee (http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0763098.html):
> 
> ...


While I would never live in Wisconsin I give at least a little respect for states where it's popular to make your own beer. 

But this thread made me think of the old joke from Night Court where yakov smirnov tried to explain what russia's like to bull (if people aren't old enough to understand that reference, nevermind).


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> Ha, okay, then. :biggrin: Answer please?


What exactly do you need explained to you child?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Okay, this is the fourth or fif time I've had to ask you: Why is it that people that practice shooting more than you are better shooters, and why is it that people that practice shooting less than you are worse shooters?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Chan said:


> What's in Wisconsin?


Well, Milwaukee for one.... which is a city... think Seattle kid, only bigger.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Well, Milwaukee for one.... which is a city... think Seattle kid, only bigger.


I've heard of that place.

The main problem is, I don't remember Milwaukee being on national TV once last year. and also, it is one of the least relevant teams in the league. You have a #1 pick not performing like a superstar and nobody in the national media seems to care. You got analysts saying how bad the team is, and they don't seem to have any idea of the injuries that happened to pretty much everyone on the team.

I'm sure China will broadcast Bucks games, but I don't think ESPN will. And they have their reasons. Yi isn't even a sure bet to start.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> Okay, this is the fourth or fif time I've had to ask you: Why is it that people that practice shooting more than you are better shooters, and why is it that people that practice shooting less than you are worse shooters?


This is a silly question child that was already explained so I assumed you meant a different question.

Practice is a component of shooting skill because repetition is the key to good form and as any coach will tell you, it's not how you shoot your jump shot, it's about making sure you shoot it the same way every time.

Other components involved in making a good shooter vary. The reason your point about George Muresan not being able to shoot because he's "a 7 footer" was incredibly stupid is because large players like Dirk Nowitzki show us that being 7 foot doesn't preclude you from being a good shooter. Lacking coordination required to throw a ball into a hole far away from you that isn't very much bigger than the ball itself is a physical trait. Having the physical memory to TRAIN your BODY to repeat the same motion correctly even when FATIGUED is a physical trait. Having the kind of body that can endure the physical contact inherent in basketball and still perform at this level on a nightly basis over the course of a long grueling season is a physical trait that very few people have. 

Rip Hamilton isn't in the league because he's "crafty" he's in the league and scoring 20 ppg because he's got physical gifts that allow him to be here. Shooting is just as physical as dunking, and by the way dunking (since I assume you've never done it) actually requires a lot of practice to get the timing correct and make sure you don't hurt yourself coming down.

That's the long explanation. 

Since you seem incapable of processing information that isn't mashed up into baby food and spoon fed to you, here's the short explanation:

If Larry Bird practiced 1/2 as much as Antoine Walker, he'd still be a much better shooter. Practice is not the only factor in shooting, and saying it is sounds as stupid as saying that all you need to play good defense is good effort.

Is this a satisfactory answer and if so will you please stop talking about basketball since you clearly don't know anything about it?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> This is a silly question child that was already explained so I assumed you meant a different question.
> 
> Practice is a component of shooting skill because repetition is the key to good form and as any coach will tell you, it's not how you shoot your jump shot, it's about making sure you shoot it the same way every time.
> 
> Other components involved in making a good shooter vary. The reason your point about George Muresan not being able to shoot because he's "a 7 footer" was incredibly stupid is because large players like Dirk Nowitzki show us that being 7 foot doesn't preclude you from being a good shooter. Lacking coordination required to throw a ball into a hole far away from you that isn't very much bigger than the ball itself is a physical trait. Having the physical memory to TRAIN your BODY to repeat the same motion correctly even when FATIGUED is a physical trait. Having the kind of body that can endure the physical contact inherent in basketball and still perform at this level on a nightly basis over the course of a long grueling season is a physical trait that very few people have.


It was explained to me that Muresan doesn't have the coordination to shoot well. Never having that type of poor coordination, I wouldn't know about it.



> Rip Hamilton isn't in the league because he's "crafty" he's in the league and scoring 20 ppg because he's got physical gifts that allow him to be here. Shooting is just as physical as dunking, and by the way dunking (since I assume you've never done it) actually requires a lot of practice to get the timing correct and make sure you don't hurt yourself coming down.


That is flat out bull****. Shooting is as physical as dunking? What the hell are you talking about? That statement is so incredibly wrong I don't know where to start.



> That's the long explanation.
> 
> Since you seem incapable of processing information that isn't mashed up into baby food and spoon fed to you, here's the short explanation:
> 
> ...


Is that right? So why is it that every great shooter practices more than the non-great shooters? Why does it just so happen that Larry Bird practices more than Walker? Coincidence?

You are basically saying someone can be a great shooter not because of practice, but because they have good muscle memory.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> It was explained to me that Muresan doesn't have the coordination to shoot well. Never having that type of poor coordination, I wouldn't know about it.


That makes even less sense than most of your other stupid posts in this thread.



> That is flat out bull****. Shooting is as physical as dunking? What the hell are you talking about? That statement is so incredibly wrong I don't know where to start.


You probably don't think playing second base in baseball requires as much physical ability as hitting a home run either. Children tend to be more impressed by the sensational parts of sports. 





> Is that right?


Yes it is. Contrary to the belief of casual basketball fans like yourself, shooting is physical. so is being a good passer believe it or not. You're confused because it's not as obvious as something like jumping ability. And as scottie pippen and bill russel proved to us, there's a lot of physical skill on display with great defense too. But i'm sure you think jordan was a much better athlete than scottie since jordan dunked so much right?



> You are basically saying someone can be a great shooter not because of practice, but because they have good muscle memory.


No child, I said practice was only one of the components and that there were other factors including coordination. If you think coordination and muscle memory are the same thing you should delete your account.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> That makes even less sense than most of your other stupid posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't think playing second base in baseball requires as much physical ability as hitting a home run either. Children tend to be more impressed by the sensational parts of sports.


I don't play baseball. But I do know for me, it is a lot easier to hit a jump shot than to dunk. I'm going to go out on a limb and say for most NBA players, it is a lot easier to hit a jump shot than to dunk.



> Yes it is. Contrary to the belief of casual basketball fans like yourself, shooting is physical. so is being a good passer believe it or not. You're confused because it's not as obvious as something like jumping ability. And as scottie pippen and bill russel proved to us, there's a lot of physical skill on display with great defense too. But i'm sure you think jordan was a much better athlete than scottie since jordan dunked so much right?


I think Jordan is a better athlete than Pippen.



> No child, I said practice was only one of the components and that there were other factors including coordination. If you think coordination and muscle memory are the same thing you should delete your account.


Name one great shooter that doesn't practice like hell. Sure, they have coordination.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Chan said:


> Name one great shooter that doesn't practice like hell. Sure, they have coordination.


Dell Curry.
Chuck Person.
Nick Van Exel.

Just stop talking.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

i figured something of this sort would be happening before long. especially after the chinese scouts had refrained milwaukee scouts from looking at him during training. Im expecting Yi to go to the Western Conference. Maybe Lakers, Suns, or Nuggets.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> Dell Curry.
> Chuck Person.
> Nick Van Exel.
> 
> Just stop talking.


Those guys practiced more than the average shooter, didn't they?


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> **** that! I saw him on draft night all glittery like a woman! Crying like a baby because he is in Milwalke! OK, for those of you who don't know the ground rules, you only elect to play in the NBA, not for a specific team! You play for the league an in a a few years, you get to chose what city you want to play for. What a punk, I hope he's a total bust and back in Asia within two years!


You said it all,Man.
C'mon Yi,be a man!
Who give a d**m to where you are going to?We fans in China will still buy your jersey.People in whole America will drive to Milwaukee to see your game.If you can't help the Bucks advancing to another higer level,who the hell cares which team you are playing for!
C'mon,just show us that you are a man,one man can be destroyed,but can not be defeated.
Don't you see in what place Michael Redd was selected by the Bucks?Can you possibly take his place and become an All-star.Hell,I say no.

C'mon,dude.You gotta show us!!


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

TheTruth34 said:


> i figured something of this sort would be happening before long. especially after the chinese scouts had refrained milwaukee scouts from looking at him during training. Im expecting Yi to go to the Western Conference. Maybe Lakers, Suns, or Nuggets.


That link doesn't say anything. The title states that he already is asking for a trade but actually the link said there may be asking for a trade. Friday comes and goes but nothing have come of it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I really hate this. Yi's a good guy, but his rep's getting ruined the moment he steps into the NBA because of politics.
> 
> Yi's not thrilled about playing in Milwaukee, but can you blame him? The city just doesn't fit him. But at the same time he would never demand a trade because of that - its the people in the background who are trying to pull him out and get Yi onto a team that gets more exposure.
> 
> Honestly I want Yi in a big market team too, but at this point I wish everyone would just shut up and let Yi play.


What the hell is the point of playing for a "big market" team? Really? What difference does it make? He doesn't make any more money, it doesn't assure his team will be better, and it doesn't restrict Chinese voters from giving him a hundred million votes. The Chinese will still get what they want with this guy. They just need to shut up and let him play the game, just like everyone else.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

By the way, only because he's chinese you all know he'll be going to the All-Star game his first, and every year he is in the NBA, right? Even if he sucks, he's still going to be there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Chan said:


> I've heard of that place.
> 
> The main problem is, I don't remember Milwaukee being on national TV once last year. and also, it is one of the least relevant teams in the league. You have a #1 pick not performing like a superstar and nobody in the national media seems to care. You got analysts saying how bad the team is, and they don't seem to have any idea of the injuries that happened to pretty much everyone on the team.
> 
> I'm sure China will broadcast Bucks games, but I don't think ESPN will. And they have their reasons. Yi isn't even a sure bet to start.


Isn't that Yi's job to make them relevant?

Nobody gave a damn about Utah until Stockton, Sloan and Malone built them up. Then nobody cared about them after that combo left. Now after a good lottery choice or two people are starting to care again.

If Yi is worth anything he will get people to care about the Bucks easily.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> By the way, only because he's chinese you all know he'll be going to the All-Star game his first, and every year he is in the NBA, right? Even if he sucks, he's still going to be there.


Nope,if he sucks,he won't be able to appear on the list.Like Wang Zhizhi and Menke Battier.
But I think he sure will going to the Rookie Chanllenge if he plays for the Bucks and makes 10/5 per game.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

you guys are crying more than yi's reps


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> I think the NBA pays a bit more. Just throwing it out there.


That's cool. If it's money you want, abide by the same rules everyone else does.



> And I think Yi's assumption was that he wouldn't play in a city with an extremely low Chinese population. I mean, when you don't show your skills to an employer, and don't interview, you're basically assuming the guy won't hire you.


This isn't the same as putting on a tie, walking into Brokerage X and interviewing and then getting in your car and going home, without interviewing for Brokerage Y - and then Brokerage Y hires you. This is a draft. Your individual choice is all but removed. By declaring yourself draft-eligible, you're saying you want to work for the National Basketball Association. Whichever affiliate you wind up with is not your decision, including Milwaukee.

If he chooses to freeze Bucks' scouts out of workouts, he can certainly try to do that. But with game tapes readily available, it's not like he couldn't be scouted.



> There wouldn't have been as much a problem if he went to Memphis or Boston, anywhere but Milwaukee.


Really? Memphis has a lower Asian population than Milwaukee.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Isn't that Yi's job to make them relevant?
> 
> Nobody gave a damn about Utah until Stockton, Sloan and Malone built them up. Then nobody cared about them after that combo left. Now after a good lottery choice or two people are starting to care again.
> 
> If Yi is worth anything he will get people to care about the Bucks easily.


Utah was here for maybe 2 years before Stockton and Malone. Even then, they really weren't nationally recognized until they took the Showtime Lakers to 7 games in 1988.

Small market teams will always get the shaft my the national media. I hope Yi stays and plays there but with as much whining and complaining going on, he'll likely be out of there very soon.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Nope,if he sucks,he won't be able to appear on the list.Like Wang Zhizhi and Menke Battier.
> But I think he sure will going to the Rookie Chanllenge if he plays for the Bucks and makes 10/5 per game.


True, but there still is the write-in category. I'd be pretty shocked to see him not be on it with how much attention he gets from the largest country in the world.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Isn't that Yi's job to make them relevant?
> 
> Nobody gave a damn about Utah until Stockton, Sloan and Malone built them up. Then nobody cared about them after that combo left. Now after a good lottery choice or two people are starting to care again.
> 
> If Yi is worth anything he will get people to care about the Bucks easily.


Well, when it all comes down to it, all the *****ing from his agents aside, Yi will play basketball for the Bucks. Yi's job isn't to make them relevant- it's to help them win. I don't like it because they drafted Yi not because he'll help them win, but just to sell jerseys. In their perimeter, shoot-first system, Yi will become a publicity stunt/gimmcik instead of a solid contributor. They won't even give Andrew Bogut the ball, so they definitely won't give Yi the ball.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> That's cool. If it's money you want, abide by the same rules everyone else does.


He'll have to. But his handlers are trying their hardest so he won't have to.



> This isn't the same as putting on a tie, walking into Brokerage X and interviewing and then getting in your car and going home, without interviewing for Brokerage Y - and then Brokerage Y hires you. This is a draft. Your individual choice is all but removed. By declaring yourself draft-eligible, you're saying you want to work for the National Basketball Association. Whichever affiliate you wind up with is not your decision, including Milwaukee.
> 
> If he chooses to freeze Bucks' scouts out of workouts, he can certainly try to do that. But with game tapes readily available, it's not like he couldn't be scouted.


Yeah, but it's a pretty good assumption that the Bucks won't draft him. Come on, nobody saw that coming. Milwaukee passing on Yi was the 2nd most certain thing in the draft other than Oden going first.



> Really? Memphis has a lower Asian population than Milwaukee.


Well I didn't know that, so I'm sorry.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

If I was Milwaukee I'd refuse to trade him, out of spite. I'm sick of players refusing to play for a certain team. You get to choose who you play for when your contract expires. Until then suck it up and be a man. I don't care who's behind it; whether it's Yi or his parents or the government, whoever. If I was Milwaukee I'd tell them to go **** themselves.


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

this thread should be re-named to chan vs essbee or chan vs basketball forum community...lol...


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

new dynasty said:


> this thread should be re-named to chan vs essbee or chan vs basketball forum community...lol...


No.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mateo said:


> If I was Milwaukee I'd refuse to trade him, out of spite. I'm sick of players refusing to play for a certain team. You get to choose who you play for when your contract expires. Until then suck it up and be a man. I don't care who's behind it; whether it's Yi or his parents or the government, whoever. If I was Milwaukee I'd tell them to go **** themselves.


fine but who said yi's refusing to play for the bucks?
his agents r doing wat they can to move him, and yea yi probly wuld rather play elsewhere,

but yi said, wateva it comes down to, next season he WILL play in the NBA.
he also said, it came as a surprise and will take some gettin used to but he isnt against playing for them (or something along those lines).


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

4BiddenKnight said:


> No.


"no"....haha....it was just a joke kid...calm down


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO FORGETS THAT THE BUCKS ALREADY HAVE CV AND BOGUT!??!!?!?

It's not about small market or big market, he is just not a good ****ing fit, get him the **** out of there, he should be playing on a team that he will start trade him to Seattle for a wing and/or a PG, something mil actually needs

so stop with this small market big market crap, strictly basketball speaking, he is not a good fit and the bucks were stupid to draft somebody that refused to work out for them.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's a bad fit _and_ he's in a small market. Both factors in, though the small market thing probably a bit more.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO FORGETS THAT THE BUCKS ALREADY HAVE CV AND BOGUT!??!!?!?
> 
> It's not about small market or big market, he is just not a good ****ing fit, get him the **** out of there, he should be playing on a team that he will start trade him to Seattle for a wing and/or a PG, something mil actually needs
> 
> so stop with this small market big market crap, strictly basketball speaking, he is not a good fit and the bucks were stupid to draft somebody that refused to work out for them.


You're getting way ahead of yourself. He hasn't even stepped into summer league yet, let alone the actual NBA. No need to start worrying about what position he'll play yet.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you think he'll play a position other than the 4?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Do I? I don't have a clue. Is that a problem for some reason?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Eli Manning all over again.

Overrated over-hyped prospect. 




Funny how the Chargers ended up with the better QB anyway. And Eli cant handle playing in NJ


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Do I? I don't have a clue. Is that a problem for some reason?


He's what, 6'11-7', too weak to play center? All signs point to him playing PF. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO FORGETS THAT THE BUCKS ALREADY HAVE CV AND BOGUT!??!!?!?
> 
> It's not about small market or big market, he is just not a good ****ing fit, get him the **** out of there, he should be playing on a team that he will start trade him to Seattle for a wing and/or a PG, something mil actually needs
> 
> so stop with this small market big market crap, strictly basketball speaking, he is not a good fit and the bucks were stupid to draft somebody that refused to work out for them.


Yi isn't probably good enough to start on any team yet. Quit acting like he in entitled to be some teams starting PF.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd start him on a number of teams. Seattle, Boston, GS, NJ, Sacramento, Philly, and Minnesota with KG gone.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Shut up and play


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Chan said:


> China will not let their national jewel rot away in the northern wastes of Wisconsin.


They're letting one rot away in the southern wastes of Texas.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Chan said:


> I'd start him on a number of teams. Seattle, Boston, GS, NJ, Sacramento, Philly, and Minnesota with KG gone.


Ok that's seven teams. Cross off Seattle since Collison and Wilcox are better than him. Cross off Sacramento, small market. Cross off Boston and Minnesota, small asian populations. 

That leaves four teams that Yi and his reps feel are a good fit.

Shut up and play indeed.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nate505 said:


> They're letting one rot away in the southern wastes of Texas.


There's people in Texas.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ok that's seven teams. Cross off Seattle since Collison and Wilcox are better than him. Cross off Sacramento, small market. Cross off Boston and Minnesota, small asian populations.
> 
> That leaves four teams that Yi and his reps feel are a good fit.
> 
> Shut up and play indeed.


Collison doesn't play PF, and Wilcox is not better than Yi. Sacramento is a west coast team. Boston is a big market, and he'd get to play. He'd get to play in Minnesota too.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yi was projected to play the 3, but he isn't quick enough, I think anybody can tell that, no matter how athletic he is, he would get used and abused by NBA's quick 3s. He is not strong enough to play the NBA 5, unless you are speaking of teams like GS where their system works without a true 5.

I think Yi can move into a starting line up by the all star game on a team like

Boston
Charlotte (Meka playing the 5)
Bulls
GS
Rockets
Indiana
Lakers
Memphis
New Jersey
Minny (assuming KG is gone)
Magic (I think he can play alongside Howard and start over Battie... shouldn't be very hard)
Philly
Portland (Wouldn't be surprised if he would end up in front of Dridge and Frye in the rotation)
Sacto
hell, even SA, He's more athletic than Oberto, with TD besides him, it doesn't matter who plays the 5 and who plays the 4
Seattle
Washington


any questions?

It's not about the market it is about the ****ing team!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

so make that 17 teams, take some leave some...

still about half the league.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Yi was projected to play the 3, but he isn't quick enough, I think anybody can tell that, no matter how athletic he is, he would get used and abused by NBA's quick 3s. He is not strong enough to play the NBA 5, unless you are speaking of teams like GS where their system works without a true 5.
> 
> I think Yi can move into a starting line up by the all star game on a team like
> 
> ...


It's not about the team man, CV played SF in Toronto no reason he can't in Milwaukee. It's all about the market, which has been mentioned about a thousand times by absolutely EVERYBODY.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Eli Manning all over again.
> 
> Overrated over-hyped prospect.
> 
> ...


Eli's gonna get run this year if he can't perform without tiki, so will Tom Coughlin which will make me happy b/c i hate Coughlin's miserable *** lol.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> By the way, only because he's chinese you all know he'll be going to the All-Star game his first, and every year he is in the NBA, right? Even if he sucks, he's still going to be there.


That's what everyone said about Kaz Matsui after Ichiro took the baseball world by storm and all the Japanese voters made Ichiro the top vote getter. Yi will get more votes than he should and definitely get the nod over a comparable player or even a clearly better player, but he won't start the game averaging 8 and 4 or something like that, I guarantee it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Yi was projected to play the 3, but he isn't quick enough, I think anybody can tell that, no matter how athletic he is, he would get used and abused by NBA's quick 3s. He is not strong enough to play the NBA 5, unless you are speaking of teams like GS where their system works without a true 5.
> 
> I think Yi can move into a starting line up by the all star game on a team like
> 
> ...


You forgot that he's gonna be a rookie... not Jesus. He's not going to start ANYWHERE he plays! I mean yeah he led his team to the Under 19 championships in China when he was only 22. And his workouts consisted of him doing spin moves around chairs and other livingroom objects. But last I checked, which was about 3:45PM this afternoon, the NBA is not played in a livingroom, it is telecast there. So I don't know what all of the hype is about him. 

AND IF ANYONE TRIES TO BRING UP HIS INTERNATIONAL PLAY...... ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS *CHINA 73 - 119 USA*. DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT TEAM USA CARED ABOUT HIS POINTS?


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

DaBruins said:


> I think Bucks actually fit him perfectly. They've got a lot of talent, and he fits in well over there as a combo-forward alongside Villanueva. Now they just need to shore up the PG spot.


The overall team isn't the problem. It's the market of the city which doesn't fit him at all.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Chan said:


> There's people in Texas.


There's people in Wisconsin too.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

CV did play the 3, but that does not mean that he should play the 3, only reason he played 3 is because bosh manned the 4 and none of the 2 can do the 5. CV and Yi are not a 3 and shouldn't play the 3.

As for the China vs USA game, yes USA shoutld care about him, Yi lit up their defense and I think it is quite obvious that basketball is a game that plays 5 persons on the floor at the same time, it's obvious Yi did what he could, but there are about 6-7 other players that comes into the equation on China's team. 

Anywhere from the list I gave I think Yi can start if not right away, by the All Star Game.

Trust me, Rookie or not, Yi would be starting at the 4 for the Rockets for instance.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nate505 said:


> There's people in Wisconsin too.


You are missing the point entirely.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Yi was projected to play the 3, but he isn't quick enough, I think anybody can tell that, no matter how athletic he is, he would get used and abused by NBA's quick 3s. He is not strong enough to play the NBA 5, unless you are speaking of teams like GS where their system works without a true 5.
> 
> I think Yi can move into a starting line up by the all star game on a team like
> 
> ...


You are overrating him. He's clearly not that good yet.

Are you Chinese?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Yi is already better then Pau Gasol in many ways.

Pau Gasol probably starts on any team in the league except a few.

Yi is really mobile for a guy his size, probably more mobile then Dirk.

I see him as a PF...

People crack me up...not every player is everything(except the all-time greats)!!!
Yi will play the 4 spot because of his height and will be a matchup problem because of his quickness. He might not have the strength, but not everybody has every tool in the bag.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> As for the China vs USA game, yes USA shoutld care about him, Yi lit up their defense and I think it is quite obvious that basketball is a game that plays 5 persons on the floor at the same time, it's obvious Yi did what he could, but there are about 6-7 other players that comes into the equation on China's team.


OME TEAM: China
TOT-FG 3-PT REBOUNDS
## Player FG FGA FG FGA FT FTA OF DE TOT PF TP A TO BLK S MIN
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*11 Yi Jianlian......... f 5 8 0 0 4 5 2 7 9 4 14 0 4 0 0 30*
12 Mo Ke............... f 0 1 0 1 1 4 0 0 0 3 1 0 3 0 0 16
5 Liu Wei............. g 4 10 1 4 0 0 2 1 3 2 9 3 1 0 0 28
7 Wang Shipeng.....g 3 6 2 4 0 0 0 1 1 3 8 0 5 0 1 25
8 Zhu Fang yu......... g 2 5 2 5 4 4 0 2 2 4 10 0 5 0 0 26
10 Gong Songlin........ 0 3 0 2 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 2 0 0 0 8
15 De Feng............. 7 10 4 7 0 0 1 4 5 2 18 0 6 0 0 24
16 Zhang Songtao.......1 1 0 0 2 2 0 0 0 1 4 0 3 0 0 10
18 Chen Jianhua........ 2 7 0 0 2 2 0 0 0 1 6 3 5 0 2 16
4 Xie Libin........... 1 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 1 0 0 4
9 Sun Yue............. 0 3 0 2 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 6 1 1 1 13
12 Yao Ming............ DNP
14 Wang Zhizhi......... DNP
Totals.............. 25 55 10 26 13 17 6 16 22 21 73 14 34 1 4 200


superstar.


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> CV did play the 3, but that does not mean that he should play the 3, only reason he played 3 is because bosh manned the 4 and none of the 2 can do the 5. CV and Yi are not a 3 and shouldn't play the 3.
> 
> As for the China vs USA game, yes USA shoutld care about him, Yi lit up their defense and I think it is quite obvious that basketball is a game that plays 5 persons on the floor at the same time, it's obvious Yi did what he could, but there are about 6-7 other players that comes into the equation on China's team.
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: i could just see that....yi's reps wont stop *****in unless he goes and plays right aside yao...hahaha:lol:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

no one wants an asian drag queen.....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mz77q8GKh4U


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> no one wants an asian drag queen.....



:lol: :lol: :lol: ...stop it!! stop it!!!:lol: :lol: 


:::sighs:::.....nice one kudos for that comment


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Y*



compsciguy78 said:


> Yi is already better then Pau Gasol in many ways.
> 
> Not that i dont like Yi but in what ways is he better than Gasol. I think people underestimate how good Gasol is, especially on the offensive end.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

"He's hip hop, he's 50 cent. "


lmfao


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No Yi is def not better than Pau



as for a lil comic relief...












he looks so pissed... hahahahaha


No I am not chinese, but that you for assuming.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Chan said:


> What's in Wisconsin?



Wisconsin has some beautiful and vast virgin forests, a two gorgeous lakefronts, one of the biggest freshwater swamps (Horicon Marsh) in the country, and a host of other wonderful natural treasures. 

The University of Wisconsin-Madison (the Badgers, since I'm sure you're so familiar with our state) is one of the world leaders in medical and scientific research, especially stem cells, and has one of the best masters and doctorate programs in the country, especially for science and language. 

Milwaukee is a diverse city with a world-class building, the Calatrava Art Museum. . .

this is beyond tedious. I will stop here. You are naive to think that there's nothing in Wisconsin. Lemme repeat my question, have you ever been to our state?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

essbee said:


> "He's hip hop, he's 50 cent. "
> 
> 
> lmfao


lol

That had my brother and me laughing pretty hard. It was so awkward.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

alex said:


> Wisconsin has some beautiful and vast virgin forests, a two gorgeous lakefronts, one of the biggest freshwater swamps (Horicon Marsh) in the country, and a host of other wonderful natural treasures.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin-Madison (the Badgers, since I'm sure you're so familiar with our state) is one of the world leaders in medical and scientific research, especially stem cells, and has one of the best masters and doctorate programs in the country, especially for science and language.
> 
> ...



You forgot the cold. The freezing, frigid cold. And the mosquitoes. Beer, too.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

Send Yi to Houston to play alongside with Yao somehow.....make it happen!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yi and S&T Mo Will for Battier and Alston


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

alex said:


> Wisconsin has some *beautiful *and vast *virgin* forests, a *two gorgeous* lakefronts, *one of the biggest* freshwater swamps (Horicon Marsh) in the country, *and a host of other wonderful natural treasures*.


I made your post dirty just by bolding certain words! (I am mature)

Wisconsin is really nice... in the summer.... but not really for what the advertisers want. It's a small market, but there isn't a much bigger market outside of NY CHI LA PHX DAL

There's 1.5million people in the greater Milwalkee area That's not too shabby. Also, if he is good, people will rock a Bucks jersey because they don't have a very illustrious history of players to hawk jerseys of.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

alex said:


> Wisconsin has some beautiful and vast virgin forests, a two gorgeous lakefronts, one of the biggest freshwater swamps (Horicon Marsh) in the country, and a host of other wonderful natural treasures.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin-Madison (the Badgers, since I'm sure you're so familiar with our state) is one of the world leaders in medical and scientific research, especially stem cells, and has one of the best masters and doctorate programs in the country, especially for science and language.
> 
> ...


No, and I don't see why I'd want to. The point is Milwaukee is a very small market that doesn't generate much interest. You can't deny it.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> lol
> 
> That had my brother and me laughing pretty hard. It was so awkward.


i mean damn they act like yao's a forebearer of the league who's been playing for 17 years lol


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Chan said:


> No, and I don't see why I'd want to. The point is Milwaukee is a very small market that doesn't generate much interest. You can't deny it.



I don't mean to quote myself, but...



> For the record, here's a list of NBA cities with smaller populations than Milwaukee (http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0763098.html):
> 
> Seattle
> Boston
> ...


----------



## ati (Aug 10, 2003)

I hope Yi won't play a single secound in the NBA, he doesn't deserv it...
He is just a crybaby.

Every single basketball players dream is the NBA and noone cares about the teams beside Steve Francis.

My advise for him iis too stay in the Chinese league in 5 more year maybe he will grow up...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Yi and S&T Mo Will for Battier and Alston


I wouldn't even puke on that deal.

And I live in WI, and it's got a good enough market if the team is worth it...look at the Packers.

If Yi plays, and plays like he's supposed to Milwaukee will have a solid front court for YEARS to come with CV, YI, and Bogut. Not to mention Redd's still gonna be pumpin out 20+ for a bunch more seasons.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Dornado said:


> For the record, here's a list of NBA cities with smaller populations than Milwaukee:
> 
> Seattle
> Boston
> ...


The trouble with this is, of course, that lots of those cities have suburbs that, when added to the city itself, gives a population larger than Milwaukee's metro area. 

By metro area, which is the usual definition of sports market, Milwaukee is #26 in the nation, not by any means small, but smaller than most of the places you listed. 

Only New Orleans and Oklahoma City are smaller metro areas.

barfo


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Chan said:


> No, and I don't see why I'd want to. The point is Milwaukee is a very small market that doesn't generate much interest. You can't deny it.


Honestly.....so what? Cleveland isn't exactly the most interesting market in the world, yet LeBron has managed to survive there. I have no idea why this Yi guy can't do the same, other than the fact he's probably nowhere near the calibar of a LeBron James as a player.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Nate505 said:


> Honestly.....so what? Cleveland isn't exactly the most interesting market in the world, yet LeBron has managed to survive there. I have no idea why this Yi guy can't do the same, other than the fact he's probably nowhere near the calibar of a LeBron James as a player.


Apparently the fact that he's Chinese means he should have special rules applied to him. Because you know... Chinese people like other Chinese people.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

essbee said:


> Apparently the fact that he's Chinese means he should have special rules applied to him. Because you know... Chinese people like other Chinese people.


Then he should have went undrafted..No one forced him to declare for draft, he should have signed with the teams he liked , just like Calderon, Garbajosa , and all those undrafted rookies.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

that's different, they were too old and they were proven.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nate505 said:


> Honestly.....so what? Cleveland isn't exactly the most interesting market in the world, yet LeBron has managed to survive there. I have no idea why this Yi guy can't do the same, other than the fact he's probably nowhere near the calibar of a LeBron James as a player.


Hey Nate, think fast: Where's Lebron from?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dornado said:


> I don't mean to quote myself, but...


But... according to this link, http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/attendance

Population doesn't equal interest. Portland, Boston, Denver, Sacramento, New Orleans, Cleveland, Oakland, and Miami all have smaller populations than Milwaukee, but have a higher home attendance.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Chan said:


> Hey Nate, think fast: Where's Lebron from?


Akron, Ohio... 300 miles from Cleveland. Where's Peja from? How about Nash? What about Yao? Duncan? It doesn't matter! He got drafted by the Bucks and he had better play for the Bucking Bucks!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Akron, Ohio... 300 miles from Cleveland. Where's Peja from? How about Nash? What about Yao? Duncan? It doesn't matter! He got drafted by the Bucks and he had better play for the Bucking Bucks!


31 Miles.

Akron, Ohio is not 300 miles away from Cleveland.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> that's different, they were too old and they were proven.


Then he should shut the **** up and play, what did he do to deserve special treatment.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Chan said:


> 31 Miles.
> 
> Akron, Ohio is not 300 miles away from Cleveland.


Wow I hate to be immature, but...owned. :lol:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Yi's people can sit on it. Which team would he have been an immediate TV icon and superstar in? Portland? Seattle? Atlanta? Memphis? Boston?

I bet he wants to go to Golden State... great, how many Chinese Americans will be drawn to the arena or support the team just because they got Yi? Enough to matter?

If you're not in the limelight, you just aren't. It isn't about city or state population. How great is it to be in New York? Dallas in the 90s? Chicago four years ago? Odom has really taken off since joining the Lakers... umm...

The NBA is about 6 or 7 teams who have a shot at the title and a lot of bad or low-key teams.

If a Frenchman became comfortable, recognized, and successful in San Antonio with little public personality, anything can happen.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Chan said:


> 31 Miles.
> 
> Akron, Ohio is not 300 miles away from Cleveland.


my bad, missed the decimal. Hey, in my defense, I live in AZ where the next town IS more than 100 miles away.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

If only Dirk had been kept in Milwaukee, more ethnic Germans. He might be a star


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How many times do I have to say it, it has nothing to do with the market, dude is just in the wrong team with the wrong system, they did not need a ****ing 4. ****!!!!!!


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

I think it comes down to culture shock. Yi's handlers feel like Milwaukee would not be comfortable for Yi, and therefore he would have his progress impeded. 

Fair enough, considering the best option he'd find for home-made cooking would be the Manchu Wok at the airport.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

hogey11 said:


> I think it comes down to culture shock. Yi's handlers feel like Milwaukee would not be comfortable for Yi, and therefore he would have his progress impeded.
> 
> Fair enough, considering the best option he'd find for home-made cooking would be the Manchu Wok at the airport.


Hire a chef, they've got the ingredients in grocery stores or via a direct seller. Chicago is close.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

luckily for the bucks, yi really has no ground to stand on here. recent reports concerning his (or his agent's) threats to play in china next year would be effective had the team being threatened not been milwaukee. i mean, milwaukee (imo) was last year already a good team, though ravaged by injury. it's not like they're absolutely relying on yi's contributions next year. in fact, it's quite possible that he wouldn't even see much court time in the event that he _did_ come to terms. this isn't a reprise of the the jim jackson/dallas mavericks saga of 1992.

should harris stick to his guns (and that's left to be seen), yi will simply have to play for him/them. all things considered, there aren't many options available to him (yi). but it's too bad this story has taken so much publicity from other draft and summer news; for that reason i hope it gets resolved soon. 

peace


----------



## new dynasty (Jun 19, 2007)

are yall really still talkin bout this same stuff!...wow...i didnt know that yi was that important? this is probably why this is still goin on....people dont want to get over this topic.......

and jokeaward is right about tony parker.....all yi needs to do is find himself a eva longoria..haha goodluck with that!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Bah this is a bunch of bullcrap. This is probably all about sneaker money, and the larger markets bring in more money. The more money he makes the more the Chinese Government gets a piece of, which in other words means, that some corrupt officials pocket. The NBA should just make a rule where if a player holds out, they get froze out of the league. It shouldn't matter if they are a rookie, or a vet who is holding out because they don't like a trade. You don't honor your contract, you quit the league. Then when guys like Yi can take their game over to Europe and see how it pays over there.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Bah this is a bunch of bullcrap. *This is probably all about sneaker money,* and the larger markets bring in more money. The more money he makes the more the Chinese Government gets a piece of, which in other words means, that some corrupt officials pocket. The NBA should just make a rule where if a player holds out, they get froze out of the league. It shouldn't matter if they are a rookie, or a vet who is holding out because they don't like a trade. You don't honor your contract, you quit the league. Then when guys like Yi can take their game over to Europe and see how it pays over there.


LOL, Yi's probably cousin makes the shoes that he hocks! He should just go back to China and make the shoes.... and maybe even some of the basketballs too! He's probably going to do steroids over the summer to get bigger.... I know how those communists work. I saw Rock IV!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> LOL, Yi's probably cousin makes the shoes that he hocks!


This is exactly what I'd expect you to say, weird.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

essbee said:


> This is exactly what I'd expect you to say, weird.


is it because you think that I'm a racist or that I can make incredible political links with socio-economical business intricacies?

I hope that it's the latter of the two.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ballocks said:


> i mean, milwaukee (imo) was last year already a good team, though ravaged by injury. it's not like they're absolutely relying on yi's contributions next year. in fact, it's quite possible that he wouldn't even see much court time in the event that he _did_ come to terms.




EXACTLY!!!!!


That's the ****ing point, they don't need him. Last thing I want for Yi is another ****ing Darko to ruin asians' rep. He isn't as young as Darko either I think, on nbadraft.net he is told to be 23, born in 1984.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> is it because you think that I'm a racist or that I can make incredible political links with socio-economical business intricacies?
> 
> I hope that it's the latter of the two.


No, you're a ****ing racist.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Chan said:


> No, you're a ****ing racist.


ahh, that's funny. You make me laugh.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> That's the ****ing point, they don't need him. Last thing I want for Yi is another ****ing Darko to ruin asians' rep.


but seriously, when did this become a racial issue? in my mind, i don't care what he is. it doesn't matter to me, and i don't think it should matter to anyone because this guy's career will not leave evidence for stereotypes or prejudices or otherwise. imo, this guy is not an asian (i can't believe i'm even writing this); he is an nba draftee. anyone who sees him as a racial role model should do their best to confront their _own_ personal issues in their _own_ minds, since that's what that would symptomize to me. imo, this is not about race at all. are we really so insecure to think that it _is_? geez, i hope not.

peace


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ballocks said:


> but seriously, when did this become a racial issue? in my mind, i don't care what he is. it doesn't matter to me, and i don't think it should matter to anyone because this guy's career will not leave evidence for stereotypes or prejudices or otherwise. imo, this guy is not an asian (i can't believe i'm even writing this); he is an nba draftee. anyone who sees him as a racial role model should do their best to confront their _own_ personal issues in their _own_ minds, since that's what that would symptomize to me. imo, this is not about race at all. are we really so insecure to think that it _is_? geez, i hope not.
> 
> peace


You're absolutely right! It IS about an NBA draftee refusing to play for the team that drafted him. However, instead of being a man and saying that he doesn't want to play, he is hiding behind his government, agents, and managers. I may have thrown out some Asian insults, but it's mainly to illustrate a point that this guy ain't **** to the NBA. No one cares if he plays in this league or not. China has Yao, and he's not even No1 in China anymore, Kobe and T-Mac are. If he is going to insult this league like this, he should just go back to China, IMO he is a _persona non grata_


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Of course, throwing out racist comments is the only way to say Yi isn't important to the NBA. And if 'no one cares if he plays in this league', why are there people supporting Yi? Why does Yi himself have to say he doesn't want to play for Milwaukee? What's wrong with letting his handlers say it? Why do you talk before thinking?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ballocks said:


> but seriously, when did this become a racial issue? in my mind, i don't care what he is. it doesn't matter to me, and i don't think it should matter to anyone because this guy's career will not leave evidence for stereotypes or prejudices or otherwise. imo, this guy is not an asian (i can't believe i'm even writing this); he is an nba draftee. anyone who sees him as a racial role model should do their best to confront their _own_ personal issues in their _own_ minds, since that's what that would symptomize to me. imo, this is not about race at all. are we really so insecure to think that it _is_? geez, i hope not.
> 
> peace



That would of been easier said then done if there would be more than just one good asian player in the league, nevertheless, I do agree to some extent, the bottom line that I keep advocating is that race or not, I don't want him to be the next Darko, drafted by a team that does not need him will only impede his improvement.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> is it because you think that I'm a racist or that I can make incredible political links with socio-economical business intricacies?
> 
> I hope that it's the latter of the two.


If you're ever trying to figure out my motives for saying something, and the two options are "because essbee thinks i'm smart" and "because essbee thinks i'm a cretin", always go with the second. You'll never have to ask that question again.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

essbee said:


> If you're ever trying to figure out my motives for saying something, and the two options are "because essbee thinks i'm smart" and "because essbee thinks i'm a cretin", always go with the second. You'll never have to ask that question again.


Well, glad we cleared that one up. Always assume you're an *******... got it. And always confuse sarcastic tirades with real racism.... man I am glad I don't have you IQ (we'll just say that baseball pitchers can throw above it)


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Well, glad we cleared that one up. Always assume you're an *******... got it. And always confuse sarcastic tirades with real racism.... man I am glad I don't have you IQ (we'll just say that baseball pitchers can throw above it)


You probably meant "your IQ" not "you IQ".


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice ownage essbee... NOT!!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Nice ownage essbee... NOT!!


I don't know what ownage means sorry.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Chan said:


> Hey Nate, think fast: Where's Lebron from?


How is that remotely relevant? The reason LeBron is massively popular because a ton of Akronians made the trip to Cleveland to watch him? Or is LeBron popular because NBA fans just absoultey love a story where the hometown guy plays for the hometown team. Or is he massively popular because he was one of the most hyped high school players ever and a number 1 draft pick, who also turned out to be worthy of the hype? Gee, that last scenario could have played out eveywhere in the league.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nate505 said:


> How is that remotely relevant? The reason LeBron is massively popular because a ton of Akronians made the trip to Cleveland to watch him? Or is LeBron popular because NBA fans just absoultey love a story where the hometown guy plays for the hometown team. Or is he massively popular because he was one of the most hyped high school players ever and a number 1 draft pick, who also turned out to be worthy of the hype? Gee, that last scenario could have played out eveywhere in the league.



You missed the point, the argument is about a potential star player accepting to play in a small market. One member brought up Lebron as an example of a star that is in a small market as a response for players who would refuse to play in a city where they are not "from", but that was a horrible example because Lebron is from Ohio.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> You missed the point, the argument is about a potential star player accepting to play in a small market. One member brought up Lebron as an example of a star that is in a small market as a response for players who would refuse to play in a city where they are not "from", but that was a horrible example because Lebron is from Ohio.


No, my response on James playing in Clevland was to show that playing in a small market doesn't mean much in the NBA. You'll still get all the endorsements, televised games, and notoriaty.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ah I see, I don't think it is a great argument though because Lebron notoriety began in HS and carried over in the US, Jay-Z was going to his HS game, that's huge. This situation is different because it is international for one and because it is ethnic too.

Nevertheless, I keep coming back to the same point, it's not about the freaking market, it is about basketball, he is not a good fit!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nate505 said:


> No, my response on James playing in Clevland was to show that playing in a small market doesn't mean much in the NBA. You'll still get all the endorsements, televised games, and notoriaty.


Lebron James was the most hyped prospect of all time. That might help him get national attention even though he was playing in a relatively small market. The 'hometown savior' label might also help.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> ah I see, I don't think it is a great argument though because Lebron notoriety began in HS and carried over in the US, Jay-Z was going to his HS game, that's huge. This situation is different because it is international for one and because it is ethnic too.
> 
> Nevertheless, I keep coming back to the same point, it's not about the freaking market, it is about basketball, he is not a good fit!!!


He is a good fit for Milwaukee, CV will be moved to SF. Yi will get to play PF with a good defensive C at his side to bail him out on occasion. He isn't going to be asked to do much more than score, which is basically all he CAN do.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bogut never struck me as a good defensive center. A line of CV, Yi, and Bogut is softer than most WNBA frontcourts.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!
> 
> 
> That's the ****ing point, they don't need him. Last thing I want for Yi is another ****ing Darko to ruin asians' rep. He isn't as young as Darko either I think, on nbadraft.net he is told to be 23, born in 1984.


I thought you said earlier in the thread you weren't asian?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I said I was not Chinese. argh, I really feel like insulting you right now.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)




----------

